# No sound after sp2 installation



## Night-FoX (Aug 28, 2004)

ok here's my problem
i've installed sp2 for win xp pro... and well the installation went very well... and well i wanted to play a game "UnrealTournament2004", then i've noticed my sound wasnt working...

then i opened winamp and i tried to play some music... didn't work it said "bad directsound driver" (and i have figured that problem out) and the music is working now but only on winamp... no sound in any other applications...

you're the 3rd forum i post in about this problem and so far the last 2 failed resolving it.

i thought the problem was in my irq settings... "luckily for me i had printed out my irq allocations before updating it to sp2" and well i checked and was all the same.

i checked in the device manager no red or yellow marks in my sound card drivers.

i have a SiS 7012 soundcard...

BTW: to any of you interested... the way i actually fixed the sound in winamp was:
1-i opened winamp
2-ctrl+p to open properties
3-then click on output
4-click on directsound output .... and then click on configure
4-then change the primary sound driver to you sound card (in my case it's SiS 7012)

well this forum is my last try... if i can't resolve the error i would have to call microsof... 

i'm not willing to call them now as i don't like to wait alot and also i need my phone line because i receive alot of phone calls (not for my internet connection, i use DSL)

thks in advance


----------



## softnerd (Sep 17, 2004)

*me too*

I'm having exactly the same problem with my Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS. The only audio device I can see from Control Panel is the telephony device for my voice modem. I tried Creative Labs instructions for a 'driver clean sweep' and I've re-installed the drivers and software several times. I opened a problem ticket with Creative Labs, so we'll see if they have any suggestions for me. If I figure it out I'll post here.


----------



## ComputerPh13r (Sep 19, 2004)

*Me Three*

 :evil: i got the same problem... i installed SP2 and my sound whent bye bye... so after trying alot of things i remvoed SP2. still no sound... ive completely removed all my drivers... reinstalled... no luck.... tried updateing.. no luck.... o yea btw my sound card is Sound Blaster Live! value *not 5.1 just value* ive done muiltiplu things nothing is working im about ready to reinstall windows.... if i do will i have to reinstall everything or will it rember all my shortcuts and stuff... im a intermeudiate pc user so i know more then the basics. and i did the support thing at creatvie and sent a e-mail... hopfully they will have some information...ive been working on this problem for 2 days... 24/2 on both *lol 24/2 get it?* BI^&* A$$ MOTHER FREAKING COMPUTER... ive had alot of pc poblems in the past and ive usally solved em all this is one of those random cant fix problems... SCREW MICROSOFT FOR PUTTING sp2 OUT... ok im of to complain to mircosoft about SP2 bye


----------



## ComputerPh13r (Sep 19, 2004)

I FIXED THE PROBLEM! :bgrin: :chgrin: :smile: all you have to do is reinstall windows.. when it asks you your account name for setup give it all your origanel accuont names it finds them and you wont have to reinstall everything.


----------



## pcgrl99 (Sep 19, 2004)

I lost my sound after installing SP2 also and was pretty annoyed.  I have Creative Sound Blaster Live Gamer 5.1. I tried everything and still no sound. I had to uninstall SP2 to get my sound back. When you say you reinstalled Windows, which version? I installed SP2 from auto-update, not cd. We're not the only ones having this problem, so why isn't there a fix???


----------



## AZSpar10 (Oct 2, 2004)

*No Sound After SP2 Fix???*

I had a similiar problem with my system....SoundBlaster card with no system sounds after installing SP2. I didn't find any solution on the various websites. I was on Windows update and installed the C-media update - still no success. 

While messing around with C-media, I thought that the colour codes for the front and rear speakers were strange. I only have two speakers, but when I switched the setting to 4, I suddenly heard sound coming from my front speakers - but they had been assigned as back speakers! (no, they weren't set up wrong in the first place...speakers were fine before SP2)

I switched the jacks in the soundcard and presto! I now have sound as per usual. 

Worth a try!


----------



## Bates (Oct 22, 2004)

*SP2 and Sound*

Yeah! I had the same problem. SP2 wiped out my sound (Well done Microsoft. Brilliant work. A real good job. Well up to the usual Microsoft standard) 

I restored the sound by using my Windows XP disc and selected INSTALL OPTIONAL WINDOWS COMPONENTS

Then I clicked on WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER and all is well now. The sound is now back

Why couldn't Microsoft warn me about this tiresome "feature" and advise me how to cure the problem? Anybody want to join the HATE MICROSOFT CLUB?


----------

